# How to stop mouse lag in Rome Total War



## sports899 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know my computer sucks but this game works all perfectly except for the the slow mouse movement on battles and on the campaign map

heres my specs 

512 MB
Nvidia Geforce 6200
Intel Pentium 2.2 GHz

I've already tried putting it on the lowest settings

Turning of v-sync and anti- aliasing

Do you think its just because my computer sucks though I've heard that people with even more worse computers have had no problem

I've also heard about something to do with finding the process for your mouse in windows task manager and putting it's priority to above normal, though isn't the task manager processes only for software, please help me


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We can't answer your question instantaneously. This isn't a chat room.

Welcome to TSF, by the way.


It does sound like a performance issue, at least in part. Try following these steps:


> * SAFE_REFRESH:TRUE
> Setting this value to TRUE ensures that the game selects a safe refresh rate. This can solve problems when going into a different mode and you end up with a black screen. This is a safe option to use.
> * DESYNC:FALSE
> This is one of the settings that require a high end video card. I recommend setting this to FALSE
> ...


- http://erado.totalwar.org/survival/check/index.htm


----------

